
AI-Driven Talent Acquisition Software Hits Marketplace - SuzannaMathews
https://www.alyssanalytics.com/blog/ai-driven-talent-acquisition-software-hits-marketplace
======
astannard
I really don't like the idea of some of this. Facial analysis just seems
creepy and prone to dismiss people who would make candidates because they
don't like their photo being taken etc. I like the idea of automated filtering
to some extent and see how this would be useful but disagree with the use of
photos.

